# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  whats a good diuretic?

## ranging1

thought this was best plave to post it since diuretics are essential for competive bodybuilding shows

just wanted to ask what people think is the best diuretic to use

fireguy will prob have good knowledge on this

----------


## MIKE_XXL

For BBing purposes Dyazide or Aldectizide are my favorite, easy to work with and ontrolable results, worst lasix hard to control and unpredictable...

In anycase i would not recomend use of diuretics for any longer then 1-3 days. unless it is someones BP medication.

----------


## ranging1

thanks mate, are the diuretics drastically fast working? or nice and controlable water loss?

----------


## ranging1

also what dosage would u reccomend, to drop few pounds of water (not contest shape, as thats abit to drastic for first time)

appreiate the advice

----------


## alpmaster

At what day do you start taking it? Night before show? 2 days before?

----------


## FireGuy

> At what day do you start taking it? Night before show? 2 days before?


Depends what type you are taking. 

To the OP, if you are only looking to drop a few lbs of water as stated you could get away with an OTC product or just do a mild sodium load/deplete or even raise your potassium levels and manipulate your fluid intake to accomplish this.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I recomend Friday night 1 hour before cutting of water which for me is 4pm 25-50mg of dyazide and 5pm, cut water.

----------


## ranging1

> Depends what type you are taking. 
> 
> To the OP, if you are only looking to drop a few lbs of water as stated you could get away with an OTC product or just do a mild sodium load/deplete or even raise your potassium levels and manipulate your fluid intake to accomplish this.


okay might do this aswell, thanks mate




> I recomend Friday night 1 hour before cutting of water which for me is 4pm 25-50mg of dyazide and 5pm, cut water.


thanks mate, will do and c how it goes

thanks for the help everyone

----------

